# Letters of Recommendation



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I would tell your uncle to talk to director of education in Pearson 
Along with the letter


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan (Jan 18, 2018)

Can you elaborate? What is Pearson?


----------



## CurtisStewart (Dec 30, 2014)

SparkySparkyBoomMan said:


> Can you elaborate? What is Pearson?


Most likely he meant person


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SparkySparkyBoomMan said:


> Can you elaborate? What is Pearson?


In our local, a letter from a member is a good move, from an owner and other members even better.


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan (Jan 18, 2018)

brian john said:


> SparkySparkyBoomMan said:
> 
> 
> > Can you elaborate? What is Pearson?
> ...


That's what I would think, the local would support members recommending people, but researching around I see other things. Weird suggestions like asking a homeless person to write you a letter, or just forge one yourself. It was especially odd to see people suggesting that the letter should NOT be from a member of the local. Of course the threads I found were a few years old, maybe times were different then? LOL


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

SparkySparkyBoomMan said:


> That's what I would think, the local would support members recommending people, but researching around I see other things. Weird suggestions like asking a homeless person to write you a letter, or just forge one yourself. It was especially odd to see people suggesting that the letter should NOT be from a member of the local. Of course the threads I found were a few years old, maybe times were different then? LOL


Sometimes the Brothers just like to prank applicants. :devil3:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

telsa said:


> Sometimes the Brothers just like to prank applicants. :devil3:


Other times they might throw curves to throw applicants off, so their family members and friends can have an edge.


----------

